# iBolt Windshield Mount



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Anybody already have this? I just ordered one, and I like the auto launch car mode feature, but I think I'll probably have to tinker with it, running a non TW ROM.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008TYXABU/ref=pe_175190_21431760_3p_M3C_SC_dp_1


----------



## Matt1024 (Jul 14, 2012)

I haven't gotten one yet but I'd love to know how you like it once it comes in.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## elmer1500 (Oct 7, 2011)

I have had one for a month. Its awesome. I use carhome ultra as my default dock app. I believe asop roms don't pass audio through the usb though. Getting a new car radio soon.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

The mount arrived today, it's perfect. It has a removable insert, so you can use it with or without a case on your phone, and car mode automatically kicked in, even though I'm on an AOSP ROM. Transition from phone to car mode, and back, is almost instant.


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> The mount arrived today, it's perfect. It has a removable insert, so you can use it with or without a case on your phone, and car mode automatically kicked in, even though I'm on an AOSP ROM. Transition from phone to car mode, and back, is almost instant.


Did your ROM route audio via USB or are you using an AUX cable?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Spaniard85 said:


> Did your ROM route audio via USB or are you using an AUX cable?


Sorry, I can't answer that one. I use my trusty old Motorola T505, so it's wireless.


----------



## kevinb77 (Jul 17, 2012)

Spaniard85 said:


> Did your ROM route audio via USB or are you using an AUX cable?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


This will only work on Touchwiz based roms and not on aosp based roms like aokp. I love this dock and use it everyday. I am back on the fence on going back to a rom like Jellywiz just to get the audio routed back through the USB.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk 2


----------

